# fas course allowance



## que (24 May 2011)

I am currently recieving jobseekers allowance,
I have been accepted to do a short fas course over the summer months, I have also applied to start a fetac course in september. (with the intention of going on to get a fetac level 6) My question is, when I finish the fas course will I be entitled to jobseekers allowance at the full rate until I start college (I am under 20 yrs old so was told my allowance might be dropped to €100 per week if I don't find employment straight after doing the fas course, which I doubt I will with the way the jobs are) and if I have already gained a minor fetac certificate from the fas course, will i qualify for BTEA for the major fetac course starting in september?

hope that makes some sense, thank you.


----------



## Ildánach (24 May 2011)

What level is the Fas course?  If it is level 6 then you won't be able to get BTEA for another level 6 course.  If it is less than FETAC level 6, then you should be fine for BTEA if you are still on a social welfare payment immediately before the course commences.

Unless any of the exemptions apply, then when your FAS course finishes, you will indeed go back to the lower rate of Jobseekers.  See here for the circumstances where the lower rates do not apply  

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...s/unemployed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html

*



			Exceptions to age related Jobseeker's Allowance payments for  people under 25
		
Click to expand...

*


> The reduced age related personal and qualified adult rates of  Jobseeker’s Allowance for claimants under 25 years of age do not apply in the  following cases:
> 
> 
> Claimants with dependent children
> ...


----------



## que (27 May 2011)

Ildánach said:


> What level is the Fas course? If it is level 6 then you won't be able to get BTEA for another level 6 course. If it is less than FETAC level 6, then you should be fine for BTEA if you are still on a social welfare payment immediately before the course commences.
> 
> Unless any of the exemptions apply, then when your FAS course finishes, you will indeed go back to the lower rate of Jobseekers. See here for the circumstances where the lower rates do not apply


 
The one I'm supposed to be doing during the summer will result in a fetac level 5 minor. the one I want to do in september is also a level 5 but presumably a major not a minor if there is such a thing.

I've bolded the only one I think applies to me. I didn't lose my job as such, as in I wasn't made redundant or anything, I was just let go, if that counts?



> The reduced age related personal and qualified adult rates of Jobseeker’s Allowance for claimants under 25 years of age do not apply in the following cases:
> 
> Claimants with dependent children
> People transferring to Jobseeker’s Allowance immediately after finishing their entitlement to Jobseeker’s Benefit
> ...


----------



## Sorcha (6 Jun 2011)

Heya, I am just wondering does anyone know if you would b entitled to get paid for holidays while doing a fas course if you gave the tutor the dates of your holidays on the first day of the course starting?


----------

